# cuslog - New member from BC



## cuslog (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi there;
New to Calgary, moved here about 1 year ago. 29 years in small town BC, moved to Calgary to be closer to Family.
No formal training in metal working (other than High School Machine Shop). I know just enough to be dangerous.
Wife and I ran our own Contracting business for ~35 years, built a lot of my own equipment (sawmill, jigs, fixtures etc.)
Drag raced for several years, made a lot of my own parts (roll cage, suspension parts etc.) Sold the race car just before the move.
Been retired for a few years now (69 years old).
I had a lathe and Mill, welders etc., hired movers to move the heavy stuff, they tipped over my lathe, smashed the carriage gear box, paid me out for it.
So now, I'm shopping for a new lathe.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.  Lots of forum members are here in Calgary.  What size lathe are you looking for?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome to Calgary. I'm more on the fabrication side than machining, but like you retired and self taught (mostly) in metalworking. Lots of terrific folks on this forum. Don't be afraid to ask for help.

Sorry to hear about your moving disaster. Let's hope it turns into a better ending with a new lathe. 

Interesting to hear about your race car building skills. I'm not a race car guy, but I've made a few roll cages, bike frames, etc. I do lots of notching, hydraulic bending, bead rolling etc.

You'll fit right in on this forum.

- Pete


----------



## cuslog (Nov 10, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  Lots of forum members are here in Calgary.  What size lathe are you looking for?


Thanks;
Hoping to find (ideal would be) 13 x 40 or 14 x 40 Mori Seki or Okuma, Cincinatti, Pacemaker, Clausing Colchester or something similar (yeah, I know Good Luck with that !)


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 10, 2020)

Lots of guys here with used machine buying skills (not me). If you are not in a rush, watch posts from guys like @Dabbler who know a lot about buying used lathes. If you are patient, you'll get some good advice and find something soon enough.


----------



## Hruul (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------



## turner (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome, from Red Deer, I seem to hear alot about tipping over machinery. Sorry about that.
Still racing a few times a yr. $$$ 
Todd T.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

Thanks to @CalgaryPT  for the vote of confidence.  I've had ups and downs about buying used, but I'll never buy new again - or probably never buy  another lathe anyway.  We get good deals roll through often enough and fantastic deals every few years.  Be patient and your money won't be wasted.  There's hundreds of things to look for, too many for a complete list here.  Bring someone knowledgeable like @RobinHood @Alexander or any of a bunch of other guys on this forum with a lot of experience when you look at a lathe.  Their eagle eyes will probably find stuff you might miss.

I currently have 3 lathes, 2 of which I bought used.  The other one I bought new in the early 80s.  I got far better value from the used ones.

Feel free to tap me if you find something interesting. Consider buying from Ontario and shipping.  Prices there are about half what you can buy here...  @Tom Kitta is connected to the auction scene, another place to keep looking.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks @Dabbler . My recommendation would be don't buy anything you can't actually see. Allot of shops in calgary will be downsizing or closing in the near future so there are deals to be had. The main issue is anything they have will be 3 phase.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 11, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## cuslog (Nov 11, 2020)

Hruul said:


> Welcome from Regina, SK.


Wife and I both grew up in Regina, still have family there.


----------



## cuslog (Nov 11, 2020)

turner said:


> Welcome, from Red Deer, I seem to hear alot about tipping over machinery. Sorry about that.
> Still racing a few times a yr. $$$
> Todd T.


Yeah, I had put it up on 2 layers of 4x4 (2 each direction) so movers could get a pallet jack or forklift under it. Made an already  high CofG machine, 7" higher.


----------



## cuslog (Nov 11, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Thanks to @CalgaryPT  for the vote of confidence.  I've had ups and downs about buying used, but I'll never buy new again - or probably never buy  another lathe anyway.  We get good deals roll through often enough and fantastic deals every few years.  Be patient and your money won't be wasted.  There's hundreds of things to look for, too many for a complete list here.  Bring someone knowledgeable like @RobinHood @Alexander or any of a bunch of other guys on this forum with a lot of experience when you look at a lathe.  Their eagle eyes will probably find stuff you might miss.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Yes, I've looked on Ontario Kijiji and some did look interesting and seemed priced better but flying out to look at them, especially right now adds another layer of complication and reluctance.


----------



## cuslog (Nov 11, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Thanks @Dabbler . My recommendation would be don't buy anything you can't actually see. Allot of shops in calgary will be downsizing or closing in the near future so there are deals to be had. The main issue is anything they have will be 3 phase.



Thanks,
No, I wouldn't buy anything without seeing it in person (and hopefully under power).
Not afraid of 3PH, while no expert, I have installed one VFD / variable speed and that was a real eye opener for me re: how easy it was and the benefits of being able to over / under speed the motor.
Son here in Calgary is also Red Seal journeyman, though he's all CNC. He'd like me to get into a CNC machine but I haven't come around (yet).


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks for the shout out @Dabbler!

I found the key is to be patient - you need lots of it. I’ve had lots of “should’ve”, “would’ve”, “could’ve” moments. Then you realize EVERYTHING is a compromise and hind sight is always 20-20. So sometimes you just have to “strike on a whim”...

But totally agree: if you can have a look at a machine vs just looking at pictures and going on a description, go look at the machine. Even there, it is a very fine balance to get as much info, possibly run some tests, without getting the seller annoyed. Because, should you like the machine after your inspection, good luck trying to negotiate on the price if the seller does not like you.

I believe that’s why auctions are so popular. There usually is no direct contact between the seller and the buyer. So price is determined by perceived value and supply and demand (and the odd crooked shill bidding - right @kevin.decelles?).

Sorry @cuslog, hijacking your intro here...

Welcome from Chestermere.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 11, 2020)

@cuslog I am also a Red Seal Journeyman Machinist in calgary. I do a little bit of everything. Most of my experience is CNC.


----------



## ed kirk (Nov 30, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Thanks @Dabbler . My recommendation would be don't buy anything you can't actually see. Allot of shops in calgary will be downsizing or closing in the near future so there are deals to be had. The main issue is anything they have will be 3 phase.


I have 5 hp lathe 3 phase it cost 500.00 for 10 hp roto phase never had a problem with it good luck


----------

